

Runcoderun ending private builds - ollysb
http://blog.runcoderun.com/post/380299464/runcoderun-returning-to-open-source-only#disqus_thread

======
cracell
I don't understand this profit model.

------
jazzychad
why, oh why would you link to the comment anchor? please fix?

